# Iphone Sync Help



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I downloaded the Cruze manual from their website, used Adobe Acrobat Pro to copy and paste the sections that explained all this to Word and printed it out. Whoever wrote these instructions was somewhat nebulous, but sitting in the car and playing with it, finally figured it out. Only forgetting how to do it the next day.

If you have a teenager that grew up with this stuff, have them do it, for them it comes naturally.

Oh, they only give you a minute to pair your phone with the radio, takes me two days to find that menu on my phone, but claim that short period is for your safety. What a squirrel in my back yard is going to pair his phone with my radio?

Another problem us big guys have is these remotes and phones are made for tiny Chinese people with dinky little fingers. Even my 3 year old granddaughter is faster in finding Dora on Netflix than I am. When I try to hit a key or a touch pad, hit five buttons instead of one.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cozcorner said:


> How to transfer my iphone to my chevy cruze bluetooth



Cozcorner,
Here is the way that you pair your phone to your Cruze. 

*Pairing a Phone*
1. Press the CONFIG button.

2. Select Phone Settings.

3. Select Bluetooth.

4. Select Pair Device (Phone). A four‐digit Personal Identification Number (PIN) appears on the display. The PIN is used in Step 6.

5. Start the pairing process on the cell phone to be paired to the vehicle. See the cell phone manufacturer's user guide for information on this process.

6. Locate the device named “Your Vehicle” in the list on the cell phone. Follow the instructions on the cell phone to enter the PIN provided in Step 4. After the PIN is successfully entered, the system prompts you to provide a name for the paired cell phone. This name will be used to indicate which phones are paired and connected to the vehicle. The system responds with “<Phone name> has been successfully paired” after the pairing process is complete.

7. Repeat Steps 1 through 6 to pair additional phones.

You are able to locate this information, as well as additional information on Bluetooth in your owner's manual starting on page 7-25. I hope this helps! Also welcome to the forum!! This is a great forum to be a part of!! I am always here and happy to help in any way that I can so please feel free to contact me anytime with any questions, comments or concerns that you may have. Enjoy your Cruze!!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Stacey Customer Service for above post. I found that I needed to figure out one additional item for syncing my 2012 with nav to my iPhone 5. For me, the key, when going through the pairing process, was to carefully watch my phone, and about two minutes into the three minute process, a little "moving electronic wheel" symbol showed up next to the box called, "my vehicle." I then tapped on the tiny moving wheel, and the phone's keyboard came up, allowing me to type in the four digit code that the nav screen of the car had given me at the beginning of the pairing process. This allowed the syncing to work easily.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

elegant said:


> Thanks Stacey Customer Service for above post. I found that I needed to figure out one additional item for syncing my 2012 with nav to my iPhone 5. For me, the key, when going through the pairing process, was to carefully watch my phone, and about two minutes into the three minute process, a little "moving electronic wheel" symbol showed up next to the box called, "my vehicle." I then tapped on the tiny moving wheel, and the phone's keyboard came up, allowing me to type in the four digit code that the nav screen of the car had given me at the beginning of the pairing process. This allowed the syncing to work easily.



elegant,
I am happy that I have been able to assist you with this! I am also happy to hear that you have been able to get this done on your phone! Thanks for the update. If you ever have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime. Have a great weekend!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

